# Brown feathers above Rockys.cere



## LancashireLass (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi everyone, good morning. I have a bit of a question in connection with Rockys feathers, particularly just above his Cere. I have noticed that they are turning brown which is concerning me. Apart from that he is eating normal and active, my first instinct is he needs more fresh foods in his diet and he is such a picky eater. Put anything new in his cage and he is extremely wary so unless it's Basil or Mange Tout he doesn't want to know. I am also worried that it could be the start of something more sinister so please could I have some advise. Please find attached photo.
Many thanks
Jane


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

In looking at the picture it looks like perhaps what you are seeing is the exposed skin due to a molt, I see pinfeathers elsewhere on him. A molt will cause them to be itchy and he could have been rubbing his face on something. The feathers just above the cere can get discolored if there is a respiratory problem and there is a discharge from the nares but his nares look perfectly clear in the picture, has he been sneezing at all?


----------

